# RAF 2- engined bombers



## Vincenzo (Jan 11, 2013)

after the Neil uploaded files i think is right give some room to this planes

List and some data of RAF 2-engined bombers, no Coastal Command planes
Load data from Neil files

Baltimore: in use since '42 only in MTO (Bomb load internal: 2,000 Bomb load external: NA Permanent tanks fuel: 407 gals Max fuel: NA) [Max load: fuel+bombs (fuel at 7.2 lbs to gal) rounded to hundred lbs: 4,900]
Blenheim: in use until '43 (BI: 1,000, BE: NA, PF: 466, MF: NA) (Fuel for Blenheim I PF: 278 ) [ML: 4,400] [Bl I, ML 3,000]
Boston: in use since '41/42 (BI: 2,000, BE: 2,000, PF: 325, MF 605) [ML: 6,400]
Hampden: in use until '42 (43 in CC) (BI: 4,000, BE: 1,000, PF: 654, MF: NA) [ML: 7,300)
Manchester: in use since '40/41, until june '42 (BI: 10,350, BE: NA, PF: 1160, MF: NA) [ML: 16,700]
Marauder: in use since '42 only in MTO (BI: 4,000, BE: NA, PF: 600, MF: 800) [ML: 9,800]
Maryland: in use since '40, until '42?
Mitchell: in use since '42/43 (BI:3,500, BE: 2,400, main tanks fuel: 558, max fuel early II 1,006, max combat fuel later II&III 1,269 max ferry fuel III 1,353) [10,600 ML, early 7,500] data from US manuals possibly not directly comparable with the other (BI: 6,200 lbs if only AP bombs were loaded)
Mosquito: in use since '42 (BI: 4,000, BE: 1,000, PF: 536, MF: 657 (Bay tank), 636 (wing tanks)) [ML: 8,600] (note; data are for XVI alone)
Valentia (ME only): in use until '40 
Ventura: in use since '42, until '43
Wellington: in use until '43 (BI: 4,500, BE: NA, PF: 750, MF: 1,030) [ML: 9,900 Wel X] [ML: 8,400 Wel I)
Whitley: in use until '42 (BI: 5,000, Internal wings bombs: 3,000, PF: 837, MF 1,101) (Fuel for Whitley V: PF: 705, MF: 969) [ML: 10,600] 


I've a doubt on Beaufort was used from bomber squadrons?


add and corrections are welcomed


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2013)

No, Beaufort was Coastal Command only.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 11, 2013)

Beaufort was Coastal Command in the UK but I'm pretty sure overseas units were not part of that Command. Beauforts also operated from Malta and in the Far East, and in the latter they were also used as bombers in addition to their traditional anti-shipping role. None of the overseas-deployed aircraft were part of Coastal Command.

Vincenzo, you could add to that list the Lockheed Hudson used as bombers in the Far East. Also the Airspeed Oxford - ok, so it wasn't used by any bomber units but by 4 FTS in Iraq but it was a twin and did drop bombs in anger.


----------



## Aozora (Jan 11, 2013)

buffnut453 said:


> Beaufort was Coastal Command in the UK but I'm pretty sure overseas units were not part of that Command. Beauforts also operated from Malta and in the Far East, and in the latter they were also used as bombers in addition to their traditional anti-shipping role. None of the overseas-deployed aircraft were part of Coastal Command.



Nope, the squadrons using Beauforts in the Med were all Coastal Command: 86 and 217 Squadrons were operating from Malta, while 22 (moved to Far East after temporary stay in North Africa), 39 (originally BC, transferred to CC 1/1/42), 42 and 47 operated from Egypt and Libya RAF Coastal Command order of battle during World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. The only non CC units operating Beauforts in the far East and Pacific were RAAF.


----------



## Neil Stirling (Jan 12, 2013)

Bristol twins. 

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/93074546/Bristol.rar

Neil.


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi, Neil, maybe you would have similar stuff for Beufighter?


----------



## Vincenzo (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and for the new files

Neil looking in your archive there are the files for Maryland, Mitchell, Ventura?
i think Valentia it's too hard to find


----------



## Neil Stirling (Jan 12, 2013)

Beaufighter

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/93074546/Beaufighter.rar

Neil.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 12, 2013)

Aozora said:


> Nope, the squadrons using Beauforts in the Med were all Coastal Command: 86 and 217 Squadrons were operating from Malta, while 22 (moved to Far East after temporary stay in North Africa), 39 (originally BC, transferred to CC 1/1/42), 42 and 47 operated from Egypt and Libya RAF Coastal Command order of battle during World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. The only non CC units operating Beauforts in the far East and Pacific were RAAF.



If 39 Sqn only transferred to Coastal Command on 1 Jan 42 then it did operate Beauforts as part of Bomber Command - the unit had converted to Beauforts in Aug/Sep 41. I'll admit I'm splitting hairs...a little.


----------



## Neil Stirling (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Vincenzo, sorry but no. They are on the to do list.

Neil.


----------



## Vincenzo (Jan 12, 2013)

for this source No.39 Squadron RAF the 39 was transferred in january '41


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 12, 2013)

Terrific stuff, Neil. Many thanks from Dalmatia


----------



## Neil Stirling (Jan 13, 2013)

The closest I have been is Pula. I remember a beautiful coast line and very clear blue sea. 

Neil.


----------



## stug3 (Jan 26, 2013)

Ground staff prepare a No 233 Squadron Hudson for flight in freezing conditions at Thorney Island, 19 January 1942. The 'hot air van' has been brought in to warm up the engines and de-ice the cockpit windscreen.


----------



## stug3 (Apr 16, 2013)

RAF Boston bombers in a daylight raid on Le Havre on the Channel coast on 16th April 1942.


----------



## stug3 (Jun 8, 2013)

Operation CORKSCREW: a Douglas Boston of No. 24 Squadron SAAF flies over the target as bombs explode on the Italian gun battery on Monte San Elmo (bottom), during the intense aerial bombardment of Pantelleria, prior to the Allied landings there.






Martin Baltimores of No. 21 Squadron SAAF clear the target area as the smoke from burning oil dumps spreads across the airfield on Pantelleria, during three days of intensive air bombardment of the island by light bombers of the Desert Air Force.






The island of Pantelleria in the Mediterranean, wreathed in smoke from bursting bombs during the Allied bombardment of June 1943. Capture of the island was a vital precursor to the invasion of Sicily in July.






Operation CORKSCREW: a salvo of bombs from Douglas Bostons of No. 326 Wing RAF explode on the Bellotti Battery on the northern coast of Pantelleria, prior to the Allied landings on the island.






USAAF photo of attack on a German-Italian airfield on Pantelleria






Bombs bursting on the harbour of Pantelleria, as seen from the cruiser HMS ORION, in preparation for the allied invasion of the island.


Contemporary film of USAAF and RAF operations

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_vFN2wkF9s_


----------



## teaselstudio (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi

You might want to add the Albermarle which was used for a couple of bombing sorties before being switched to transport/glider tug role?


----------



## stug3 (Jun 9, 2013)

Feel free to add to the thread Andy.


----------



## stug3 (Aug 11, 2013)

A Lockheed Hudson ‘J-Jig’ of No 200 Squadron, Royal Air Force, in flight over a coastal region of Gambia. 






A crew of No 200 Squadron, Royal Air Force with a camera, about to emplane on Lockheed Hudson ‘K-King’ for an anti-submarine patrol, being helped by native workers.


----------



## pattle (Aug 11, 2013)

No Bristol Bombay in the list!, I think they were only used a few times as bombers though and the bombs were thrown out through the door by airmen.


----------



## yulzari (Aug 12, 2013)

I thought the Bombay (and Harrow) were made as bomber/transports so had bomb racks and fittings?

Reviewing the original list I believe the Wellington continued to be used as a night bomber in the Mediterranean until the end of the war?


----------



## pattle (Aug 13, 2013)

yulzari said:


> I thought the Bombay (and Harrow) were made as bomber/transports so had bomb racks and fittings?
> 
> Reviewing the original list I believe the Wellington continued to be used as a night bomber in the Mediterranean until the end of the war?



Yes the Bombay was designed as a bomber transport but I don't know if they were actually fitted with bomb racks in 1940-1, I'm pretty sure that the bomb racks had either been removed or were never fitted. I'm only going by old pictures, perhaps someone on here can tell us for sure?


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 13, 2013)

Pictures of the HP Sparrow the unoficial nickname of the Harrow with a streamlined nose used as a transport till May 45. Though streamlined and Harrow shouldnt really be in the same sentence.


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 13, 2013)

I read somewhere or another one of the RAF's bomber pilots got five air-to-air kills using the fixed armament in his aircraft, which I think was in a Martin Maryland (addendum: his name was Adrian Warburton).

This probably says, simultaneously, good things about Warburton and the Maryland and bad things about the aircraft or aircraft pilots he shot down.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 13, 2013)

Adrian Warburton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## stug3 (Aug 31, 2013)

Boston Mark III, Z2183 ‘E’, of No. 24 Squadron SAAF, in flight on an air test shortly after the Squadron re-equipped with the type at Shandur, Egypt, 1942






The “Boston Shuttle”: a squadron of Douglas Boston Mark IIIs of No. 3 Wing SAAF positioned for their famous simultaneous take-off manoeuvre on a landing ground in the Western Desert. This commenced with all aircraft turning into wind in line abreast. The leading aircraft, on the right-hand side, then commenced its take-off run with the remainder following in echelon port so that each aircraft avoided the dust of the one ahead. 






A pattern of bombs explode on scattered enemy positions in the Western Desert, during an attack by Douglas Bostons of No. 3 Wing SAAF


----------



## stug3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Air and ground crew of No. 202 Squadron RAF check equipment and ordnance issued to Consolidated Catalina Mark I, AJ159 ‘AX-B’, on the slipway at North Front, Gibraltar, in preparation for a patrol.






Catalina Mark I, Z2417 ‘AX-L’, of No. 202 Squadron RAF flies by the North Front of the Rock as it leaves Gibraltar on a patrol. 






Catalina Mark I, AH544 ‘AX-H’, of No. 202 Squadron RAF sets course after taking off from Gibraltar on an anti-submarine patrol. 






Catalina Mark I, Z2147 ‘AX-L’, of No. 202 Squadron RAF based at Gibraltar, in flight approaching Europa Point on returning from an anti-submarine patrol. While serving with the Squadron, Z2147 was credited with nine successful attacks on enemy submarines.


----------



## stug3 (Sep 3, 2013)

The second pilot of a No 502 Squadron Armstrong Whitworth Whitley Mk.VII gives his skipper a helpful push as they climb aboard their aircraft, at the start of an anti-submarine patrol, August 1942. The camera just visable poking out of the hole in the fuselage was used to record the effectiveness of U-boat attacks – a standard F24 camera was mounted vertically and fitted with a mirror to give it a rear-facing view. 






On board a Whitley VII of No 502 Squadron during an anti-submarine patrol, August 1942. In the cramped cockpit the skipper consults with his navigator while the second pilot flies the aircraft.






Photographs taken by the rear-facing camera of a No 77 Squadron Whitley during its attack on U-705 in the Bay of Biscay, 3 September 1942. 











The third shot in the sequence shows the U-boat right where the splash subsides. It had been an accurate attack, the aiming point had been 50ft in front of the conning tower.






The Whitley came round again for a possible second attack but there was no need. The photograph confirmed that the U-boat was sinking, leaving a patch of oil and air bubbles. 





Mk.VII




Designed for service with Coastal Command and carried a sixth crew member, capable of longer-range flights (2,300 mi/3,700 km compared to the early version's 1,250 mi/2,011 km)[1] having additional fuel tanks fitted in the bomb bay and fuselage, equipped with Air to Surface Vessel (ASV) radar for anti-shipping patrols with an additional four 'stickleback' dorsal radar masts and other antennae: 146 built.


----------



## stug3 (Sep 3, 2013)

Armstrong Whitworth Whitley


----------



## stug3 (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## stug3 (Sep 3, 2013)

Scale comparison diagram of the trio of British twin-engined medium bombers at the outbreak of the Second World War; the Whitley (pink), the Vickers Wellington (blue) and the Handley Page Hampden (yellow)


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 4, 2013)

Great set of pics Stug!


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you.
With all three having engines of between 900-1100hp it shows where the relative attributes of speed, range and payload came from. Hampden being the fastest and Whitley being the longest range/greatest payload.


----------



## stug3 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wellington Mark IIIs of No. 30 Operational Training Unit, lined up at Hixon, Staffordshire, for a leaflet dropping (“Nickelling”)


----------



## stug3 (Sep 10, 2013)

Vickers Wellington Mark IV, Z1407 ‘BH-Z’, “ZoÅka”, of No. 300 Polish Bomber Squadron RAF on the ground at Ingham, Lincolnshire, having lost most of its rear fuselage fabric through battle damage sustained on 4/5 September 1942 when raiding Bremen, Germany. In spite of a damaged wireless set, a badly working rudder, damaged flaps and no navigational instruments, the pilot, Pilot Officer Stanislaw Machej, with the cooperation of his whole crew, brought the aircraft safely home.






The forward section of an Avro Manchester Mark I of No. 207 Squadron RAF, while running up the port Rolls-Royce Vulture II engine at Waddington, Lincolnshire, showing the nose with the bomb-aimer’s window, the forward gun-turret and the pilot’s cockpit.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 10, 2013)

That really says a lot about the construction used in the Wellington.


----------

